# Frame Replacement



## kchallener (11 mo ago)

Just got the frame for my 1965 back from the blaster. Not looking good, lots of pits, weak in the back. I would like to replace it. Any suggestions? Connections?

Ken


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

kchallener said:


> Just got the frame for my 1965 back from the blaster. Not looking good, lots of pits, weak in the back. I would like to replace it. Any suggestions? Connections?
> 
> Ken


If I can figure out where I saw one on craigslist I will let you know.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

There was one on here not to long ago but maybe it's gone.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

When you buy your replacement frame, document the transaction with serial numbers from the frame in addition to names and addresses. Makes any future registration easier for all involved


----------



## kchallener (11 mo ago)

No luck so far. Frank's Pontiacs had two, but both are sold. One in Arkansas, but damaged. Nobody makes a replacement GM A body 1964-1967?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kchallener said:


> No luck so far. Frank's Pontiacs had two, but both are sold. One in Arkansas, but damaged. Nobody makes a replacement GM A body 1964-1967?



You can get a replacement, new, here:



https://artmorrison.com/products/gt-sport-chassis/chevelle











1964–1967 A-Body, GTO, Cutlass, Chevelle Chassis - Schwartz Performance


Back to GM Chassis 1964–1967 A-Body, GTO, Cutlass, Chevelle Chassis Get the ultimate upgrade! The G-Machine Chassis by Schwartz Performance. 200% less torsional flex than stock 125lbs less than stock, roller-to-roller (with identical wheels/tires) Available for 1964, 1965, 1966 and 1967 GM...




www.schwartzperformance.com













1964 - 1967 GM A Body | Canadian Hot Rods Inc.


Take your 64-67 A Body to the next level in performance with a “CHRI Road-Hugger Chassis” and Custom suspension. These custom-built fully boxed frames are designed from CNC Laser Cut and Precision…




www.canadianhotrodsinc.com


----------

